# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Fluvoxamine

## clautje1979

Hallo ik slik al een jaar of vijf fluvoxamine 250 Mg nu mag ik ophogen van de huisarts naar 300 Mg zou ik erg last van bijwerkingen kunnen krijgen? Dank je wel.

----------

